

Hacked Facebook account: how to repair damage? - bellan
https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1fmPaDvwlNWO5GKWYUC5NW9XfWNgVPsGPya9BsttXRCc

======
constantin
Send a message to all your friends from your list.

